
Show HN: I´m looking for fiction writers - redxblood
https://purpleprose.ink/submission
======
yellowapple
I'm pretty sure "Dystopy" ain't a real word. I'm guessing it has something to
do with the word "dystopia"?

~~~
redxblood
Woah, how did that escape me AND my auto-correct?

Well, now I'm embarrassed. Thanks for the heads up!

~~~
yellowapple
Hah, no problem. I'm just glad I'm not having some kind of vocabulary-related
stroke ;)

------
cweagans
This is a really cool idea! I've been interested in getting into fiction for a
while. Short stories seem like a great way to do this.

I assume that the submission must be a final draft, right? That is, writers
need to bring their own editor and such to make sure it's polished by the time
it gets submitted?

~~~
redxblood
Yes, we will be reading final drafts, otherwise it would be very hard to keep
track of all stories and versions. If your story is chosen, and you give us
permission, our editors will "polish it", if that is needed at all.

------
yellowapple
I know the site/magazine/whatever is called "PurpleProse", but...

...does my submission necessarily _have_ to be prose? I like to dabble in
poetic verse every once in awhile.

Also, do I get bonus points if my submission is actually purple?

~~~
redxblood
Hah, won't hurt to try! Bonus points for purple submissions, definitely ;)

------
DanBC
This doesn't feel like a ShowHN.

~~~
redxblood
Well, the guidelines say:

"Show HN is a way to share something that you've made on Hacker News."

I made this site, but if you're also interested in submitting...

~~~
DanBC
But the Show HN rules say:

> Show HN is for something you've made that other people can play with. HN
> users can try it out, give you feedback, and ask questions in the thread.

> A Show HN needn't be complicated or look slick. The community is comfortable
> with work that's at an early stage.

> If your work isn't ready for people to try out yet, please don't do a Show
> HN. Once it's ready, come back and do it then.

> Blog posts, sign-up pages, and fundraisers can't be tried out, so they can't
> be Show HNs.

~~~
yellowapple
I disagree somewhat with the "sign-up pages" restriction, since it's
technically possible to try out a sign-up page.

In this case, though, I agree with you. This doesn't seem to be ready to try
out for its intended purpose (besides perhaps the submissions process).

